# Do wild baby rabbits carry diseases that domestic rabbits can catch?



## 1357rabbitlover (Aug 18, 2012)

A friend of a friend dug up a rabbit nest about 4 weeks ago and there were 2 babies inside, they were about 3 weeks old, and i lent her my indoor rabbit cage (which i use when taking the bunnies to the vets)to put the bunnies in, but do wild baby bunnies carry diseases that can spread to pet bunnies like myxo? If so, would this cage be infected now? Would thoroughly cleaning it get rid of any diseases in it?


----------



## Bunnymom,K (Aug 18, 2012)

Clean if very thoroughly, use bleach. Wild rabbits can carry all the same diseases as domestic rabbits. Most wild rabbits also carry tapeworm. Fleas and mites can be an issue depending on time of year and where you live.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 19, 2012)

I would clean it. A little bit of elbow grease VS a sick or dead bunny. (I do not know what diseases wild rabbits carry). I would bleach it and put it in the sun to dry.


----------

